# A few north fl gathering pics!!  a few more Sat pm.



## fpnmf (Apr 9, 2011)

Got in Fri afternoon...stayed for dinner and went bact to the house one hour west.

Going back later today for "the champs" Raptors brisket.

It is a great crew.

More pics tomorrow am.

  Craig








Eman making the delicious gumbo and etufee.







"The Champ" Raptor and his bride enjoying a beverage.







Have a great day!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the great pics Craig!

Looks like a lot of fun being had!

Bear


----------



## gotarace (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Craig.


----------



## justpassingthru (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Craig, it's nice to meet you and thanks for the pics, now may I be so bold to ask that you fill in the names of the other people?

eman, nice to meet you!

Raptor, nice to meet you and your bride!

Gene


----------



## ellymae (Apr 9, 2011)

TEASE! Where are the rest??


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope there are tons of pics from this event. I am jealous that  I can't go and don't have an event like this closer to me.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pics...


----------



## rdknb (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep please keep the pictures coming, would love to make that event some year.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pics.  Wish I were there!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 9, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> Yep please keep the pictures coming, would love to make that event some year.




I have a couple hundred pictrues but only put up the food so far. There are several cameras that are around so I think we will have PLEANTY of pictures.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 9, 2011)

So who gets the award for coming the furthest distance?  Brian, did you drive?


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've got a few pics so far,







Brian making a pancake fattie







Jerry never gets a day off!







Jeff and Tim hard at work 







Tims famous wings, Stay Tuned for Updates


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 9, 2011)

I wish you could tag people in the pictures so I could just put my mouse over the person and it would say who it is. I think you all need to start wearing  name tags with your user name and real name on them so we know who's who. I love getting a visual of all of the members. Sad to say I only can recognize a few as I never seem to get the name with the face. Have fun down there people!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's a few more from sat afternoon.

Mark at work...what a guy. He made lots of food.

Most notable to me were the ABTs and the truly awesome tri tip!!







Goat







A few ABTs and stuffed pork loin.







Jerry looks a little tired. He sure knows how to throw a party!!!







Jeff will be posting lots of pics. The Sat dinner table was awesome.....







Boykjo knows how to camp out. Big ol flat screen and satellite dish.

I got a big bag of the super secret kielbasa too!!







Have a great day!!

   Craig


----------



## ellymae (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update - keep those pics coming!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 10, 2011)

And a big thanks to all of the Helpers and the folks that donated prizes!!!

I won a bottle of KC sauce and a bottle of Beer B Qs famous rub!!!


----------



## porked (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome post! Thanks for all the pics. Would love to be there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks great guys, keep it coming!


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Jerry, and everyone else that made this a great weekend,

Hope everyone has a safe trip home.

  
	

		
			
		

		
	











































Jeff and Brian have some great pics, I'm sure they'll be posting soon.


----------



## bbally (Apr 10, 2011)

Excellent, looks like a great time.


----------



## fife (Apr 10, 2011)

There was a good time and good food great getting to see everyone.:yahoo:


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to shoot and post the pic's,  we home bound peeps appreciate it.

Looking forward to the Official SMF pic's too


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 10, 2011)

We had a great time...Didn't spend a lot of time there as we are preparing to be Floridians Fri  the 15th.

Looks like the house is ready and so are we!!!!!!

The food was great and it was fantastic to meet the SMF family!!!

I left my puter down there and am using the little womans laptop til we go back..

It's kinda small so yall won't be seeing much of me this week!!

   Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks again for the great pics, Craig!!!

Looking forward to more from the other guys!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 10, 2011)

I know from experience you all had a great time!  Jerry and his wife are wonderful hosts.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes it was a great time you Fenced Post Neck Mother *****. Thanks for showing up it is really great to meet all the folks that we see in here all the time. Now I had a picture of you between reading your post and talking to you in chat. BUT it sure wasn't the guy that I met at the gathering. Your a hoot and a good guy to hang with. So keep on keeping on and stay fun my friend.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow looks like a lot of fun was had by all


----------



## boykjo (Apr 14, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Yes it was a great time you Fenced Post Neck Mother *****. Thanks for showing up it is really great to meet all the folks that we see in here all the time. Now I had a picture of you between reading your post and talking to you in chat. BUT it sure wasn't the guy that I met at the gathering. Your a hoot and a good guy to hang with. So keep on keeping on and stay fun my friend.


X2


----------

